# كورسات لقسم اتصالات



## Eng Hagar (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا اول سنة تخصص فى اتصالات وكنت عايزة اعرف ايه الكورسات اللى ابدأ بيها او مهمة للقسم ياريت حد يفيدنى


----------



## engneersamir (26 فبراير 2012)

على حسب انت عايزة تشتغل فى اييييييه
بس نصيحه ليكى لو كنت عايزة تشتغل ببكالوريوس هندسه حوللى تخصص تانى 
القسم ده نادر الطلب عليه ومحتاج معارف جامده
الا اذا كنتى بتحبى هذا المجال


----------



## acer.7 (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم​
الاتصالات تخصص جدا جميل ومطلوب 
اكيد اهم شي عندك التحليلات الهندسية مهمة جدا وعندك مادة الاشارة والنظم ايضا وعندك المجالات الكهرومغناطسية وعندك مادة التصاميم الرقمية تدخل في مجال الاتصالات الكترونية واكيد لحد ماتصل صف ثاني راح تعرف بقية المواد المهمة 
بس لازم تدرس يوميا وتكثر من حل الاسئلة في اي مادة تاخذها وابدا لاتؤجل عمل اليوم الى غدا 
اي شي تحتاج ممكن تطرحوا بالمنتدى وانشالله انساعدك تحياتي الك​


----------



## amgda (28 فبراير 2012)

ابدا فى اجازه هذا الصيف gsm/gprs 
والصيف القادم cdma/umts
والصيف اللى بعده lte


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (28 فبراير 2012)

*حددي حضرتك عاوزه تشتغلي في ايه في اتصالات..سواء موبيل او اي تي او مايكرويف او شبكات..ونقدر نحدد لحضرتك الكورسات*


----------



## Eng Hagar (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا هتخصص شبكات ان شاء الله ​


----------

